# "The Wirth Machine"



## Ed Fleming (Aug 29, 2008)

Has anyone out there heard of, seen 0r used a "Wirth Machine"? It apparently has a 1 HP Baldor motor, a 1/2" collet and operated with templates in a "3D" manner. A picture can be seen at pro.woodworkers.com sign in and search for The Wirth Machine.

Thanks

Ed


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Is this it?
https://pro.woodworker.com/cgi-bin/FULLPRES.exe?PARTNUM=95-100&LARGEVIEW=ON
For the price, a Carvewright machine might be a better choice.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I though it was a CNC machine like the Carvewright just a big mother to do signs on..

we all can learn something new every day on the forum 

===



AxlMyk said:


> Is this it?
> https://pro.woodworker.com/cgi-bin/FULLPRES.exe?PARTNUM=95-100&LARGEVIEW=ON
> For the price, a Carvewright machine might be a better choice.


----------



## Thelt (Feb 3, 2009)

And a very expensive one at that!



bobj3 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> I though it was a CNC machine like the Carvewright just a big mother to do signs on..
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed Fleming (Aug 29, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> Is this it?
> https://pro.woodworker.com/cgi-bin/FULLPRES.exe?PARTNUM=95-100&LARGEVIEW=ON
> For the price, a Carvewright machine might be a better choice.


Yes, this is it, I have a chance to buy one for $700.00, I think it's a good deal at that price. Comes with original manual, 2 sets of templates and a carbide cutter. It has 3 D capability.

Ed


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well that is 50% of new so go for it!


----------

